# Best Recurve quivers



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

I assume your talking about a bow quiver? There are lots of good ones Selway, eagles Flight, Great Northern, Big Jim’s and a few more. Some guys don’t like bow quivers as they change the balance of the bow. The up side is the strap ons quiet down your bow most of the time. The type with a post or wire of some type allow you to take them off if you want. I have a Great Northern strap on and like it but I’m sure the others are nice too.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Love my Selway.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

love my Boa.


----------



## 4th (Dec 28, 2016)

I use a Delta 4 arrow on my 17” Satori.


----------



## 4th (Dec 28, 2016)

Used 1/4” allthread couplers for adapters to mount the quiver


----------



## huntercole (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like the EFA quivers and the Thunderhorn small fry. I prefer the smaller lighter quivers


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

My Bighorn T/D needs a quiver, and I've decided on a Great Northern side-mount. Unless I come across a used Bighorn bow quiver first. I like my quivers bolted to the riser.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've tried a lot of bow quivers over a lot of years. The most solid, durable and funtional are a must in my hunting quivers. I prefer my "old" Delta 4 and 7 arrow quivers; I've got them mounted on my Satori risers. I think the new models are only offered by Bear Archery. You do have to have the appropriate mounting bushings.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I've tried slide on, strap on, bolt on, limb Bolt, and various side quivers. Finally settled on just a plain old kwikee quiver like I used on compounds for years. Easy to take off, but convenient to tote arrows. And it shoots well left on, if that's your preference.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I like both Kwikee kwivers and limb strap mini boa


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Homemade side quiver has for me served the best for both target and hunting.

Aloha... :grin:


----------



## CavScoutArcher (Aug 22, 2010)

If I plan to keep it on my bow when I am still hunting them my favorite is a Big Jim's strap on followed by a Mini Boa. However, if I'm in a blind or tree stand I just use a old quickie quiver that has a basic sling rigged to it so I can shoulder it and go. In general if given a choice I prefer to hunt and shoot with a quiver off my bow.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends on the bow. I'm kind of agnostic as long as it fits, it doesn't rattle, and the impact on the balance of the bow is not negative. If done carefully, it can be neutral, or even net out positive.

One thing that I personally do prefer, though, is that it only carries a couple arrows. I'm not going to hang half a dozen or more arrows off my bow. I carry a quiver if we're roaming a target range. The arrows that stay in the quiver are just placeholders for hunting arrows, or hunting arrows, and there's never more than two of them in the quiver, and more likely one, when I shoot.

When you add mass to the bow, you change how the bow's inertia pushes back on the arrow during the initial launch and the flexing process that we often refer to as 'paradox' (and Bender can give you an earful as to why that's wrong.)

If I keep all my arrows on a bow, and take 6 shots, there's no way the bow is going to shoot the same way on my 6th shot as it did on my 1st, _especially_ if it's not some massive 8 pound aluminum target monster.

So, if I have a bow quiver, it gets tuned with however many arrows it will be carrying if it is in fact carrying the arrows in use, minus of course 1, because you had to take one out to get it on the string.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

What bow?

Not all quivers will work on all bows…...


----------



## Josh9284 (Jan 6, 2019)

Must agree with the kwicky quiver...$20 lifetime warranty, easy to put on and take off. Holds 4 arrows but one of the arrows is used to mount the hood..which really doesn't matter because it is very unlikely you will get more than one shot hunting anyways!


----------



## DarrinG (Dec 22, 2018)

Thunderhorn Lynx. Best trad quiver I've ever used, bar none.


----------

